# Beretta Medallion



## a_sears (Dec 27, 2012)

Can someone tell me where I can get a pair of Medallions for 92 grips please? I lost one at the range. Finally registered. New to the forum. Alot of winter reading ahead of me.

Thanks in Advance


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Beretta forum..........MGW.....Ebay....


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Member by the name of "WAL" at the beretta forum website sells them


----------

